# I am tied with Bob Burton....



## Bryan (May 27, 2010)

Against the WCA database:


> SELECT * FROM Competitions WHERE organiser LIKE "%Logan%"
> 
> Showing rows 0 - 8 (9 total, Query took 0.0002 sec)





> SELECT * FROM Competitions WHERE organiser LIKE "%Burton%"
> 
> Showing rows 0 - 8 (9 total, Query took 0.0018 sec)



And I have a few in the works, so I should be passing Bob soon.....


----------



## Logan (May 27, 2010)

Who's Bob Burton?


----------



## Bob (May 27, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Against the WCA database:
> 
> 
> > SELECT * FROM Competitions WHERE organiser LIKE "%Logan%"
> ...



You will pass me there soon, but not here: 


> SELECT * FROM Competitions WHERE WCAdelegate LIKE "%Burton%"
> 
> Showing rows 0 - 29 (37 total, Query took 0.0088 sec)





> SELECT * FROM Competitions WHERE WCAdelegate LIKE "%Logan%"
> 
> Showing rows 0 - 8 (9 total, Query took 0.0023 sec)


----------



## IamWEB (May 27, 2010)

Bob!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 27, 2010)

Logan said:


> Who's Bob Burton?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bob_Burton,_Jr.


----------



## Bryan (May 27, 2010)

Bob said:


> You will pass me there soon, but not here:



Hopefully we'll have some people in the area who will start doing the organizing on their own, and I'll just be delegating. But for now, it's the split of letting them find the venue and some volunteers and I'll handle the rest.



~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > Who's Bob Burton?
> ...


I'll explain the joke. At the MN Open 2009, the competition was going on and out of the competitor's waiting area we hear, "Who's Bob Burton?" And it was said in a way that sounded like, "What's so special about this Bob Burton person", but I think what the person really meant was, "Which person here is Bob Burton?". anyway, so we stop and just stare at this kid confused for a few seconds and then say, "Who are you?"

Logan, I actually forgot you said that until now.


----------



## Logan (May 27, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > You will pass me there soon, but not here:
> ...



That wasn't me. I was sitting near him though.I can't remember his name.


----------



## JBCM627 (May 27, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Hopefully we'll have some people in the area who will start doing the organizing on their own, and I'll just be delegating.


Mmm, wouldn't that be the day.



Bryan said:


> Against the WCA database:
> 
> 
> > SELECT * FROM Competitions WHERE organiser LIKE "%Logan%"
> ...


'grats  If you count co-organizing too, I assume your and Bob's counts would be higher than just 9.



> SELECT * FROM Competitions WHERE WCAdelegate LIKE "%Burton%"
> 
> Showing rows 0 - 29 (37 total, Query took 0.0088 sec)


Is this the most of any delegate?


----------



## qqwref (May 27, 2010)

Bryan said:


> > SELECT * FROM Competitions WHERE organiser LIKE "%Burton%"
> >
> > Showing rows 0 - 8 (9 total, Query took 0.0018 sec)



Your program is lying to you. EVERY organizer likes Bob Burton.


----------



## Ton (May 27, 2010)

Logan said:


> Who's Bob Burton?



He is the USA version of me


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 27, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> > SELECT * FROM Competitions WHERE WCAdelegate LIKE "%Burton%"
> >
> > Showing rows 0 - 29 (37 total, Query took 0.0088 sec)
> 
> ...



I think Ron has him beat pretty significantly - I count 52?!?


----------



## Tyson (May 27, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Hopefully we'll have some people in the area who will start doing the organizing on their own, and I'll just be delegating. But for now, it's the split of letting them find the venue and some volunteers and I'll handle the rest.



Or you can be like me. I don't even have to put my name on anything anymore.


----------



## Logan (May 27, 2010)

Lol. So many people don't know the joke (even though Bryan posted it), and think i'm an idiot.


----------



## cincyaviation (May 27, 2010)

Its like kissing your sister, who hopefully isn't bob burton.


----------



## Stefan (May 27, 2010)

Top 10 organizers (only counting person names, not organizations):

32 Ton Dennenbroek
30 Ron van Bruchem
16 Adam Zamora
14 Tyson Mao
9 Bryan Logan
9 Bob Burton
8 Clément Gallet
6 Adam Polkowski
5 Jim Mertens
5 Peter Greenwood
5 Charlie Cooper
5 Jun-Yi Guo
5 Jaroslav Flejberk
5 Henrik Buus Aagaard

Top 10 delegates (only counting person names, not organizations):

52 Ron van Bruchem
37 Bob Burton
32 Tyson Mao
25 Anders Larsson
20 Masayuki Akimoto
19 Dave Campbell
15 Gilles Roux
14 Danyang Chen
14 Adam Zamora
14 Clément Gallet

These might not be exact, as those fields in the database have no strict format and are thus harder to analyze.


----------



## Bob (Jun 12, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Its like kissing your sister, who hopefully isn't bob burton.



Wait, I'm not anyone's sister!


----------



## Kian (Jun 12, 2010)

Bob said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > Its like kissing your sister, who hopefully isn't bob burton.
> ...



That's not what I heard.


----------



## TheBB (Jun 12, 2010)

Sorry guys .

http://www.sporcle.com/games/eliu01/WCAdelegates

Check out the most frequently guessed:

http://www.sporcle.com/games/eliu01/WCAdelegates/results

Attached a screenshot, because you guys will surely mess up my record now.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 12, 2010)

TheBB said:


> Sorry guys .
> 
> http://www.sporcle.com/games/eliu01/WCAdelegates
> 
> ...



12/61


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 12, 2010)

15/61... probably could've been ~20/61, but I can't recall spelling for some, and can't recall last names for some. And some people like "David Jones" are marked down as "David Hedley Jones". Shelley is also missing from that list (probably along with others).

Also, who misses Tyson, Ron, and Masayuki? And more importantly, Bob?


----------



## Evan Liu (Jun 12, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> 15/61... probably could've been ~20/61, but I can't recall spelling for some, and can't recall last names for some. And some people like "David Jones" are marked down as "David Hedley Jones". Shelley is also missing from that list (probably along with others).
> 
> Also, who misses Tyson, Ron, and Masayuki? And more importantly, Bob?



Although some would prefer to type out the full name, many prefer just typing the last name (which I enabled as acceptable). "David Jones" and "David Hedley Jones" would be no different in the latter case. I will change it to accept both however.

Also, I went by the list on the WCA website, and when I first made the quiz, I was aware some people not on the list would be left out. I can add those people too if it is desired. (Warning: new "answers" will be at a disadvantage in terms of percentage guessed; they are treated as if they were there from the start, but were never guessed).


----------

